# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Better than expected

## subs

After losing our pond we hav been shooting for the last few years, not long before duckshooting. I had almost given up on duck shooting, almost..
After talking to a local cocky on wednesday I had a small stretch of creek to shoot, it had been a few metres above normal flow due to flooding so wasn't expecting to much.
Set up the laydowns in some maize on edge of creek friday arvo and threw a dozen deks out. 
Saturday morning came and no ducks lifted out when we arrived....  not good.
After the first few shots had echoed out of the area we had our first 2 heading in, they came in my end and started with a double.
This continued through to 10am at which stage we had 40 mallards. With another 18 shot during rest of day. This was alot more than we expected.
Cant beat a day out with the old man and brother shooting ducks, no booze and some really good shooting.
Nothing wrong with steel shot as we only finnished off 3 for the day, all the rest dead in the air.
Turns out he pond we lost only had 8 shot off it the whole weekend. 
Dog kept sneaking down to dad and stealing his ducks.
Best thing is maize being harvested today so will shoot well this week.

----------


## subs

Lay downs are deadly

----------


## Toby

Good stuff subs

----------


## Nathan F

:Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Great location subs :Cool:

----------

